# croakers



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Heys guys I need some croakers for the kayak tournament next weekend! I don't have much time to catch them myself BC I gotta work every day till Saturday! If any body is will to catch me about a dozen I'm willing to pay for the croakers pick them up and compensate you for your time! Let me know guys Thx!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I think hotspots carries some occasionally, give them a buzz. They open super early on tourney day too.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I called this morning! They ain't got none yet


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I recommend you work that deal with someone via pms. i think what you're talking about doing technically requires a saltwater water products license. Not trying to be the Internet police, just trying to keep everyone out of trouble.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

flcaptainbill said:


> I recommend you work that deal with someone via pms. i think what you're talking about doing technically requires a saltwater water products license. Not trying to be the Internet police, just trying to keep everyone out of trouble.


I think you're right captain...


----------



## BVBHAWKS (Jan 28, 2011)

flcaptainbill said:


> I recommend you work that deal with someone via pms. i think what you're talking about doing technically requires a saltwater water products license. Not trying to be the Internet police, just trying to keep everyone out of trouble.


Call the transaction a donation. 

Seems to works for the guys selling hemp bracelets on the beach.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

OK well does anyone wanna donate some croakers?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll donate my left overs at 5 pm on the 13th.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha I hear ya chad


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

go get a pinfish trap... pre-fish and load up your trap then go tie it to a piling near where you plan on starting in the morning...


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Flatspro said:


> I'll donate my left overs at 5 pm on the 13th.


You'll be filleting them up for your dinner after you get skunked.... heyyooooo zing


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

A dozen croaker would be 10 more than I have been able to catch in the last two weeks of trying. If you know where they are at, PM me and I am sure we could work out a donation to my favorite charity. I'm looking for them too.
- Ron


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I have not found any either


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

FishGolfDrink said:


> You'll be filleting them up for your dinner after you get skunked.... heyyooooo zing


Rob you now I don't use live bait! I do know where some are though we have caught a good number over the last few weeks. Hope things aregoing good with you and the wife!


----------

